# Deep fried perogies??



## Saltygreasybacon

Had these the other day and they tasted alot differently then the usual butter fried ones.  Just a quick question, does anyone know if you deep fry them from frozen or should you thaw them first.


----------



## Corinne

OK - I was all ready to answer this question. Then I thought I would double check the instructions on a package of pierogies. It used to say that you should thaw them in hot water first, then fry them. Now the instructions say to just fry them frozen - no need to thaw. And it will only take a few minutes until they're done.


----------

